# Ameristep chair blind



## monkman (Aug 22, 2013)

Thinking of buying one of these blind chair but was wondering if anyone ever tried using a bow in one before. Looks like it's designed for gun hunters mostly. I have a bigger blind also but it's kind of bulky to lug around.


----------



## outfishin_ (Jul 28, 2004)

I have their ice fishing version....its black, not camo...really the only difference..its a two person one..Its very tight...I couldnt imagine bow hunting from it. where ya located ? you could always try mine to see if it would work for ya..


----------



## monkman (Aug 22, 2013)

monkman said:


> Thinking of buying one of these blind chair but was wondering if anyone ever tried using a bow in one before. Looks like it's designed for gun hunters mostly. I have a bigger blind also but it's kind of bulky to lug around.


Thanks...gonna look at one at Northwoods and see.


----------



## plugger (Aug 8, 2001)

monkman said:


> Thanks...gonna look at one at Northwoods and see.


 I use one some rifle hunt I couldn't bow hunt out of it. I have several places prepped where I have brush placed to provide extra cover. In the morning I usually close it down o stay warm and dry and fold it open when shooting time.


----------

